
Human Gut Microbiota from Autism Spectrum Disorder Promotes Symptoms in Mice [pdf] - howard941
https://www.cell.com/cell/pdf/S0092-8674(19)30502-1.pdf
======
toomuchcredit
Good to see the gut-brain connection getting much needed attention, and some
preliminary results. We could see some interesting natural therapies for
mental health issues, and even mood regulation for anyone needing it.

Given the complexity of the microbiome and individual variance, it is not
going to come easy or anytime soon.

------
TrinaryWorksToo
In my opinion, this is too preliminary to deserve attention

------
sschueller
Is the autism rate different to populations with non western diets and
medicine?

